
Ask HN: What simple tools or products made you loads of money? - xcoding
I am planing to build a simple tool to make money.
======
bobwaycott
A text editor is the single simplest tool that has been responsible for me
earning more money than anything else I have tried.

------
1rst_alex
I want a simple tool that tells me exactly what I have to be doing right now.
It knows whats best for me. Then I can focus on doing it.

I think this is technologically almost impossible to build right though...
probably would involve some degree of general intelligence.

------
tedmiston
Learning how to negotiate.

------
wj
The two skills that have been the key to my career are writing and Excel.

------
baccredited
Ticker: VOO

Vanguard's S&P 500 fund. Buy as much as you possibly can and never sell it.

~~~
roschdal
[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-sp-500-index-is-not-
you...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-sp-500-index-is-not-your-
buddy-2015-01-14)

~~~
baccredited
Got an alternative? I'll put VOO against it. After 10 yrs if you win I'll
donate $1,000 to the charity of your choice. If I win let's do watsi.com

~~~
cesarbs
Have my upvote :)

